# Bob Sikes December 11th



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Fished PB side of Bob Sikes on Saturday from 1pm to 5pm and caught tons of grunts,rays,one redfish(20" Slot Red),more rays and one sheepie.Sheepshead weren't as thick as I hoped but a few were seen shallow.Besides the grunts attacking anything it turned out to be a pretty slow day at Sikes.:thumbdown:


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Out of desperation, i have been known to make a meal out of a bunch of grunts if they're large enough:whistling:


Trucki-n-ihsiF said:


> Fished PB side of Bob Sikes on Saturday from 1pm to 5pm and caught tons of grunts,rays,one redfish(20" Slot Red),more rays and one sheepie.Sheepshead weren't as thick as I hoped but a few were seen shallow.Besides the grunts attacking anything it turned out to be a pretty slow day at Sikes.:thumbdown:


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

i went to sikes sat night didnt catch nnothing but some really numb fingers haha pack up early n left no luck this week guys sorry


----------



## swwhitte (Apr 14, 2009)

*Pensacola Bay Best Bets???*

Where are the reds and specks in Pensacola area? Any good pier fishing in the bay or on the beach? Need to make a one day trip count before heading back to active duty.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Man its been pretty slow at Sikes besides a few reds here and there and of course the grunts.I fished Navarre Pier 2 days ago and only caught 1 Bonito,but it sure was fun catching it on light tackle.Several sheepshead were also caught while I was there.


----------

